# No-barre chord songs



## medium (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everybody,
I have been uploading some tabs to a new repository of non-barre chord songs.
http://www.guitarplayerbox.com/no/barre/chord/songs/


If you know any other easy-to-play non-barre chord songs, you could upload your tab there. 
I hope this is useful for you!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

if you learn these non barre chords, you will be able to play every song that was ever written..
All chords are hard to play until you learn how to play them.
Then you wonder what all the fuss was about..

Here is the homework..
http://earmonk.com/210-awesome-open-guitar-chords/

G.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

What are the advantages to creating an account on guitarplayerbox? The whole site seems accessible without loging in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

You could browse through sambonee's song book.
I'm sure you'll find a lot there.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...good-one-and-it-s-free!!!&highlight=song+book


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i kind of like barre cords. it lests me loose the rest of the group

proud boogie owner


----------



## medium (Jun 5, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> i kind of like barre cords. it lests me loose the rest of the group
> 
> proud boogie owner


Sure!
But I think it could be useful for beginners.

Cheers!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I couldn't live without my barre chords....


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I couldn't live without inversions and triads. And barre chords. And open chords. And 2 & 3 finger power chords.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I am a fairly new beginner at guitar playing. At first I tried the same thing but found that if I want to get better at my playing, one of the things I had to do was play with others. And the "others" weren't interested in doing things all my way. With determination and perserverance I finally started to get them. Now, I can mostly play them - as the saying goes - there are still a few bugs in the system. Start with 6th string root barre chords. Even if you just concentrate on one or two barre chords to start, try F and G. Where and how are they played? Why do they have the names they do? Hint - the name of the note on the sixth string and at the 1st and 3rd fret. Now move that same shape up the fretboard. What are the chord names? Now you have, if you only go up to the 12th fret, 12 new chords. Now if you change your finger position you can potentially have 60 or more new chords. Get on inet and find out the different finger positions. And once you have those down, try 5th string root barre chords and the different finger shapes. Another 60 plus new chords. 
Why - it opens up your playing sooooo much. You become much more musically aware. You get to know the notes and sounds up and down the fretboard and why some things work musically and why some things don't. AND - you will find that you are able to play with anyone. If you don't learn these then people will leave you behind. They might not want to hang around while you convert a song or rearrange it to all non-barre chords.
They ARE hard at first. But just keep at it. Every day. You will find that they will start to come together faster than you think. Be stubborn, be fierce. Work at it. And one day it will come together. I'm 62 (really, no bullshit) and I have been playing for 3 years. Barre chords were part of my practice agenda since the start. Its been a challenge. These old fingers can have minds of their own sometimes. But, we are getting there.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Totally separate from my previous post, have a look ar Acoustic Guitar magazine for November 2015. There is a 4 week progressive lesson for chord substitutions, non barre chords, for standard barre chords.
hope this helps with your playing.


----------

